#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-11
<mhall119> munz: 
<munz_> hey mhall119 , i read in 11.10 no more "classic mode"
<munz_> is this for sure?
<munz_> i know you still could install gnome but just was a little shocked
<munz_> how do you feel?
<mhall119> munz: by 11.10, Ubuntu will likely be using Gnome 3, which I believe will also be dropping "classic mode"
<munz_> oh, ok..guess i should look at gnome3
<munz_> thx :)
<mhall119> Gnome 3 has Gnome SHell
<mhall119> if you want the "classic' 2 panel desktop, you might look into Xfce
<munz_> cool, thx
<munz_> my biggest thing is the ability to configure the layout, i like to have all my panels autohide and use cairo dock etc
<munz_> im giving unity a fair shot now
<munz_> just curious as to where everything is going
<crashsystems> munz_: check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<crashsystems> also, a fully transparent top panel with a dark background is great.
<munz_> cool, been using the shortcuts, has actually helped me to like it
<munz_> the transparent top panel sounds cool
<crashsystems> this is what my desktop currently looks like: http://i.imgur.com/o3DRo.jpg
<munz_> that looks nice :
<munz_> :)
<crashsystems> I'll probably replace the background with some of my own photography once I get my new camera.
 * crashsystems eagerly awaits his tax return
<munz_> :)
<munz_> where is the panel config?
<crashsystems> look up the unity compiz plugin in ccsm
<crashsystems> or if you have ccsm installed, hit alt-f2 then type about:config
<munz_> ok
<mhall119> oh sweet, unity alt-f2 has an about:config?
<munz_> yes :)
<mhall119> nice
<munz_werk__> yea, i like to change stuff
<zoopster> munz_werk, itnet7 we're ramping up for a balloon launch the afternoon of 29 April for the launch...we'll have more info later next week.
<DammitJim> man lirc and xbmc was kicking my butt over the weekend!
<mhall119> 11:47 < dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes  in #ubuntu-classroom
<munz_werk> zoopster, cool, looking foward to it :)
<dorgan> so is gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04?
<dorgan> I've had my head in the sand(work) since the new year now and havent been following it
<mhall119> dorgan: it'll be in a PPA for 11.04
<dorgan> oh did they decide not to add it at all..because of unity?
<crashsystems> it was released a few days ago. thats a bit too late for it to make it into a release that is coming out in less than two weeks.
<dorgan> ahh ok...
<dorgan> time to go home
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-12
<dorgan> has anyone else been following dell's offering, or lack there of, on Ubuntu Laptop/desktops?
<dorgan> for the longest time all you could buy was a desktop...now its only two laptops....one with 10" screen and the other with a 13" screen
<dorgan> what gives
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: Yeah, it's been pretty week for a while now.
<maxolasersquad> Probably low sales.
<dorgan> and the 13"  only allows a max of 1GB of ram
<dorgan> still....its not like they have to use specialized hardware...well for the most part
<maxolasersquad> They do spend some resources ensuring the hardware options they make it available on works.
<maxolasersquad> I'd recommend getting a System76 over a Dell if one wants Linux supported hardware.
<dorgan> yeah but it cant be that much resources as they only offer 9.10 installed
<maxolasersquad> Well, that shows how much work they are willing to put into it.
<maxolasersquad> Which is probably proportional to the sales that the option is generating.
<maxolasersquad> Dell is in a good position to be THE preferrable computer maker for Linux enthusiasts, but doesn't seem too interested in making it happen.
<maxolasersquad> I have a Dell that came with preinstall Linux, and the experience hasn't been as good as I was hoping.
<maxolasersquad> Sound support broke two years ago.
<maxolasersquad> Compositing didn't work for a release either.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I tried to restore Vista on a Dell, using the restore disk that came with it, and none of video, sound, wired or wireless worked
<mhall119> so....at least they consistently suck at it
<tiemonster> true linux users build their own computers...
<tiemonster> ...from melted sand
<munz-eee> anyone used gnome 3 yet?
<munz-eee> mhall119, 
<munz-eee> you around?
<mhall119> munz-eee: yup
<munz-eee> hey have you tried gnome3?
<munz-eee> do you like?
<munz-eee> i tried it last night... don't think i like it lol
<munz-eee> liking unity alot more as time passes
<munz-eee> do you know how to configure the gnome3 look?
<mhall119> munz-eee: haven't tried gnome 3 yet, no
<mhall119> I hear the refactoring work they did is a huge improvement though
<mhall119> but as a user, it's hard to separate the under-the-hood improvements from the switch to Gnome Shell
<munz-eee> i heard about the improvements also
<munz-eee> the stile is cool
<munz-eee> *style
<munz-eee> have yet to figure out how to customize it though
<crashsystems> gnome 3 also requires composting.
<munz-eee> here is where i sound stupid:
<munz-eee> what is composting?
<mhall119> so non-compositing X11 would tell each window what parts they need to draw on the screen
<crashsystems> basically it is how things like compiz draw fancy graphical stuff on the screen
<munz-eee> ok, that was easy :)
<munz-eee> soo it needs 3d?
<munz-eee> or decent graphics?
<mhall119> with compositing, X11 tells each window to draw itself into a buffer, then the compositing manager takes all the windows and "composites" them into a single image to draw to the screen
<crashsystems> basically
<crashsystems> if your graphics card was made in the last five years, it should run unity just fine. probably similar limits for gnome 3.
<mhall119> compositing is a standard part of 3d graphics processing, whenever you have a 3d game or something, it has objects that get "composited" into a single image for you to see
<munz-eee> ohhhh, ok mhall119, that makes sense
<mhall119> so 3d graphics cards specifically well suited for this task
<munz-eee> ok
<mhall119> but 3d graphics cards aren't strictly necessary
<munz-eee> ok
<mhall119> Xfce and KDE will do compositing entirely in the CPU
<mhall119> I think Gnome 3 will too
<mhall119> but it's slower, because the CPU isn't designed for that kind of math, while the GPU is
<crashsystems> IIRC gnome 3 has some sort of "fallback" mode
<mhall119> gnome 3 uses mutter, which I think can do compositing in the CPU
<munz-eee> ok, i now understand more
<munz-eee> thanks
<munz-eee> crashsystems, have you tried gnome3 yet?
<munz-eee> i read it breaks unity, so i put it on my 10.10 to try it
<munz-eee> wanna customize the UI look but have not found any config applet yet
<munz-eee> it does run fast
<mhall119> Unity is built on Gnome 2, so replacing that with Gnome 3 is likely to break it, yeah
<munz-eee> mhall119, i did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<munz-eee> then just ran "gnome-shell --replace" from gnome 2
<munz-eee> and it killed the gnome 3
<munz-eee> and started the gnome3
<munz-eee> if i log out and back in gnome 2 works again
<munz-eee> but no option at the login screen for gnome3 or gnome-shell
<munz-eee> weird
<mhall119> that's because you just installed the shell
<mhall119> not a session
<munz-eee> ohhhh
<munz-eee> lol
<mhall119> that's like just installing xfce-panel
<munz-eee> lol, i thought it would install them side-by-side
<munz-eee> and allow me to choose between
<mhall119> you'd probably have to install gnome3-session or something to that effect to have the option at login
<munz-eee> ok
<munz-eee> mhall119, you program right?
<mhall119> yup
<munz-eee> where is a good place to start learning?
<munz-eee> java, python, etc?
<mhall119> python now, java, PHP and perl in the past
<munz-eee> ok
<mhall119> I got a few O'Reilly books when I started off
<mhall119> plus online documentation and tutorials
<mhall119> once you learn how to program, picking up a new language just requires syntax references
<munz-eee> ok
<munz-eee> i have been wanting to learn
<mhall119> python is an easy one to start with
<munz-eee> just not sure where to start, was thinking python b/c ubuntu likes it
<munz-eee> and cross platform
<mhall119> and there's plenty of online docs and tutorials, you probably won't even need a book unless you just want one
<crashsystems> I've not tried gnome3 yet.
<munz-eee> ok, how long have you been programming?
<mhall119> 12 years
<munz-eee> wow, you like?
<mhall119> since I was in High School
<mhall119> yeah, I love it
<mhall119> it's not for everyone, you really have to have a mind for it
<mhall119> and it turns out my mind is just right for it
<munz-eee> cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-13
<mhall119> munz_werk: http://www.vuntz.net/journal/post/2011/04/13/gnome-panel-is-dead%2C-long-live-gnome-panel%21
<maxolasersquad> Anyone planning a happy 20th for Linux party this year?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-14
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<tiemonster> mhall119: are you around?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> tiemonster: I was only joking, I'm here
<tiemonster> mhall119: hmm. I didn't get nick highlighting.
<tiemonster> Have you ever played with grails?
<mhall119> that's the groovy framework isn't it?
<tiemonster> mhall119: yes
<tiemonster> having trouble setting it up on Ubuntu
<tiemonster> I'm trying on Windows 7 now
<mhall119> tiemonster: never used it no
<mhall119> I haven't even used groovy, even though I've been meaning to check it out
<tiemonster> mhall119: I've wasted the better part of a day trying to even get it installed
<tiemonster> well, have a good night
<mhall119> you too
<jtatum> who's coming up for google io?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-15
<jamalta> jtatum: dantalizing and zbrown are i think
<jamalta> not sure about anyone else
<jtatum> slick
<jamalta> jtatum: would tuesday work for you?
<jtatum> sure, works fine
<dantalizing> jtatum youre in sf?
<jtatum> nah, south bay
<dantalizing> close enough
<dantalizing> ?
<jtatum> the polk city to san francisco's orlando ;)
<dantalizing> i dont know where polk city is
<jtatum> haha, nobody does
<jtatum> i'm about 40 miles out. 
<dantalizing> clowe enough
<dantalizing> close even
<jtatum> sure! i like visiting the city anyway
<jtatum> i mean aside from getting robbed for parking :)
<dantalizing> crap that remnds me. still need to book a hotel
<jamalta> jtatum: oh parking is so awful :( we actually shipped our car back to the parents-in-law in FL
<jamalta> dantalizing: where are you planning on staying? i was going to ask whether tuesday evening would work for you
<jtatum> my brother's girlfriend has hers parked in my driveway. dunno what the long term plan is
<jamalta> dantalizing: not sure what your travel plans are, or zbrown's for that matter, but i'm up for any evening
<jamalta> jtatum: wow, that makes it hard to use lol
<dorgan> where is "connect to server" in unity?
<dantalizing> jamalta: not sure where. someplace close
<dantalizing> jamalta: we are all on tripit, no?
<dantalizing> i arrive on 7th
<dantalizing> leave on 12th
<dantalizing> i'm also good any night...so far.... need to meet another friend who is attending finnovate as well
<dantalizing> dorgan: good question
<dorgan> :) I am installing gnome3
<dorgan> not worth it....not feeling the unity interface
<dorgan> if it aint broke dont fix it
<dorgan> i think this is canonicals windows vista
<dorgan> sorry if that offends anyone
<dorgan> :D
<dantalizing> unity prob works well as a consistent env mobile -> desktop, g3 is a much better dektop imo
<dorgan> yeah
<dorgan> maybe on a tablet
<dorgan> personally even on a netbook it would annoy me
<dantalizing> i'm not sure why (havent investigated) but gnome3 is different on my maverick and natty installs
<dantalizing> maybe just a setting...dunno
<dantalizing> but one has a dock and the other has a menu
<dantalizing> or maybe diff ppa..
<jamalta> dantalizing: i am, and i know you are.. don't think i have zbrown on tripit
<dantalizing> hes there not sure if he uses it
<dantalizing> crashsystems wont use it until they get end to end encryption
<crashsystems> ?
<dantalizing> tripit
<crashsystems> what is tripit?
<dantalizing> a travel organizer
<dantalizing> basically
<crashsystems> I don't think I'd need a travel organizer
<dantalizing> they parse your confirmation emails and build your itinerary
<crashsystems> don't confirmation emails include itineraries?
<dantalizing> yup
<crashsystems> o_O
<dantalizing> for instance send a flight and hotel and car rental and they'll show you a single serialized view
<crashsystems> hmm, interesting
<dantalizing> i'm probably understating
<dorgan> brb have to reboot
<dantalizing> i like it
<dantalizing> plus they track your contacts to see if they are nearby
<dantalizing> i wouldnt have known my friend was gonna be at finnovate unless tripit told me
<crashsystems> how did tripit know where they would be?
<dantalizing> she forwarded her flight info
<dantalizing> she lives in tx
<dantalizing> but flying to sf on 9th
<dorgan> hmmm
<dantalizing> afk
<dorgan> gnome3 is just as bad as unity
<dorgan> :(
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> no desktop and no connect to server
<dorgan> anyone around?
<crashsystems> I've not had an opportunity to try gnome3 yet, but I'm loving unity
<mhall119> I think "crashsystems wont use it until they get end to end encryption" may be a true statement regardless of the context
<dorgan> yeah so i uninstalled gnome3 and now am using ubuntu classic :)
<dorgan> not liking either of them
<dorgan> AT ALL
<mhall119> dorgan: Xfce
<dorgan> yeah never liked that either
<mhall119> when was the last time you tried it? It's come a long way in the last few years
<dorgan> i'll try installing it this weekend....does it have connect to server?
<dorgan> thats my biggest gripe...that and desktop icons
<dorgan> :)
<dorgan> ok gotta run...have a nice night everyone
<Chat1595> hello
<jtatum> Greetings, Chat1595
<jtatum> first time on IRC?
<Chat1595> heLlo
<jtatum> yes, hello
<jtatum> you found the chat room for the ubuntu linux florida team :)
<jtatum> well, that was.. 
<rrob> hi all
<rrob> pls, after battery shutdown my notebook with ubu 10.10 didnt boot, told me that have problem with disk, i boot from liveusb and try e2fsck -fyv /dev/sda1 but he told me that device is busy. i restart from liveusb again with same result, when i did lsof | grep sda1 shows me 4 lines with sda1 pid 374 user root pds: cwd rtd txt NOFD
<Jake2|cfl> itnet7:  or anybody:  I dl'ed AVG Rescue and burned it.  Startup brings a boot: prompt. No menu. How start?
<ropetin> Hola one and all, long time no see and all that
<mhall119> hey ropetin, it has been a while
<ropetin> Sure has, works been keeping me busy
<ropetin> as you can see by my 50 minute response time
<ropetin> How is everything in here, still fighting the good fight?
<mhall119> ropetin: yup, a little slower than it used to be though
<ropetin> That's cool, thats the ebb and flow of life though
<DammitJim> when is the new version of ubuntu coming out?
<ropetin> Did a regular thing ever get set up for SoFla?
<munz_werk> 4-28
<mhall119> DammitJim: April 28th I think
<mhall119> what munz_werk said
<munz_werk> :)
<munz_werk> i can be helpful...sometimes
<DammitJim> oh cool
<ropetin> You mean Natty?  I thought that was out already, no?
 * ropetin is so out of the loop
<munz_werk> beat 2 just came out
<munz_werk> *beta
<ropetin> So will there be release parties planned?
<munz_werk> think on the 30th
<munz_werk> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida
<ropetin> Are there any regulars from Miami/Fort Lauderdale these days, or still just me?
<munz_werk> no to my knowledge, inet in the space coast... not sure if any is further down
<mhall119> reya, govatent, Chloric (I think)
<mhall119> are all in the miami area
 * mhall119 was in the miami area last weekend
<mhall119> but just passing through on my way to the keys
<munz_werk> i was in sobe last 2 days
<munz_werk> wife wanted to see gaga
<ropetin> Apparently it was an awesome show
<ropetin> Not my bag though
<mhall119> probably more fun than my flat tire on US 27 just outside Miami
<munz_werk> yea, not mine really, but the show was pretty good
<munz_werk> lol mhall119 
<munz_werk> it's fun to see all the girls dressed up like gaga
<munz_werk> :D
<ropetin> Indeed
<ropetin> And now, home time!
<munz_werk> flat tire :( what were u doin in the keys? vacation of work?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-10
<mhall119> zoopster: ping
<mhall119> zoopster: would you have some time this afternoon for a G+ hangout?
<zoopster> mhall119: sure thing
<zoopster> mhall119: sorry was otp...send me a invite or just ping me later...I have no hard appts
<mhall119> zoopster: cool, thanks
<mhall119> zoopster: got some time now?
<zoopster> mhall119:  sure thing
<zoopster> mhall119: let me brush my hair
<mhall119> invite sent
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-11
<Arkuz> hello
<maxolasersquad_h> Hello
<Arkuz> How are you?
<maxolasersquad_h> Rockin', how about yourself.
<Arkuz> Not bad
<Arkuz> I'm traveling to miami next week
<maxolasersquad_h> Sounds like fun.  Are you going to visit the Linux bar while there?
<Arkuz> Maybe
<Arkuz> I'll be there for 3 years
<maxolasersquad_h> Oh.  We've got a pretty lively crew down there.
<Arkuz> Cool.
<Arkuz> What do you do for fun out here?
<Arkuz> I'm from Germany btw
<maxolasersquad_h> Me?  Nothing, I live in Tallahassee.
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm about 8 - 10 hours away from Miami.
<maxolasersquad_h> The Everglades are pretty awesome.
<maxolasersquad_h> I was just showing off the awesome mapping efforts in Germany via OpenStreetMap.
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> do you guys know a good source of C programming for listening on the serial port?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: https://raw.github.com/WedgeCoop/IS4C/master/pos/is4c/rs232/scannerscale.c
<maxolasersquad> This reads incoming data from an RS232 port and pareses it.
<maxolasersquad> Its for reading barcodes comming form a grocery scanner.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-10
<zoopster> anyone have jimmy's email...I'm forgetting his nick atm...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-11
<aprez> hello hello hello
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-13
<jgdovin> hi all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-08
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> no MTG tonight?
<Nothing_Much> MTG?
<Nothing_Much> oh dear
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: what's an MTG?
<mhall119> meeting
<mhall119> and yeah, I think there was :(
<mhall119> anybody want to do the meeting?
<mhall119> my only point would be the release party, we have a venue booked
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2737-ubuntu-1404-release-party/
<Nothing_Much> Oh crap did I miss something?
<tttttttttt> Hi  ..i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10 ..installed the restricted extras..when i go to youtube ..pop up  says install plugin  ..but the videos plays ok without it ..but if i install the plugin the video is half size and distorted  ..can some one tell me whats going on ...
<tttttttttt> when i go to other site that needs flash it asks for plugin 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-09
<ShawnR> youtube supports HTML5 for most videos, so it is most likely resorting to HTML5.  Firefox, I've had an issue with that half-sized full screen issue (in Chrome, it works fine.  Chrome has their own built-in flash plugin)
<ShawnR> and.... he already left
<ShawnR> i should check the guest list before I start typing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-10
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/22mwdh/any_miami_folks_out_there_interested_in_a_paid/
<mhall119> if anybody is interested, I just saw it on reddit
<Nothing_Much> oh man software engineering!
<Nothing_Much> :(
<Nothing_Much> oh welll, I'm not in Miami anyways
<Nothing_Much> *well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-12
<Juraj> Hi, is there anybody here?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-06
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not yet, the community council should be getting the final list of nominees any time now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-13
<DammitJim> guys, anything I need to do about badlock for samba?
<mhall119> DammitJim: keep your packages updates
<mhall119> DammitJim: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2016-April/007266.html
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm free whenever you are
<DammitJim> thanks mhall119 but at this time, there is nothing to mitigate that vulnerability from the ubuntu repos?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yo, I've got a bit of time now, how do you want to do this?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-14
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> mhall119, sorry about that keith had a few things I wanted then we had sushi lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119, still around?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: kinda
<ahoneybun> alright then don;t worry lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-17
<ahoneybun> oh snap mhall119 I have a french user wanting to translate my app
<ahoneybun> not sure how to do that
<ahoneybun> plus I need to fix the update to the latest toolkit
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you need to know how to setup your app to use translated strings, how to setup translations for a launchpad project, or both?
<ahoneybun> I've used i18n.tr where any text is to try to be ready
<ahoneybun> but I don't think the LP page is ready
<ahoneybun> plus I still need to get the app working right
<ahoneybun> I told them I'll get the app on the store first with updated ubuntu.components first
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-10
<floridagram> <govatent> There are four types of ip packets. Unicast, multicast, anycast and Comcast. Only 3 of which send data.
<floridagram> <govatent> It's a networking joke
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hahhahaha
<floridagram> <KMyers> Comcast sends a packet... In the form of an overpriced bill
<floridagram> <Abrerr> (y)
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Wait, there's an Ubuntu conference in Merritt island?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/04/10/google-home-app-says-multiple-users-now-supported/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Huh, not that I know of
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Yea, me either lol
<clvx> Abrerr, not yet.. I'm proposing to give some talks about LXD in Merritt Island|Melbourne. 
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let us know when you do, I am up for a short roadtrip
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sounds fun
<clvx> =D 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-11
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://sia.tech/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This is now an owncloud plugin.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Interesting
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Do you ever wonder if block chain is the largest reverse hashing lookup table ever created?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I am quite sure it became that a few years ago
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbmiHnasGWg
<floridagram> <KMyers> I saw that on OMGUbuntu about 30 minutes ago, interesting
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I just saw UBports talking about bringing android apps to ubuntu touch
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> using this
<maxolasersquad> ahoneybun, ++. I'm installing it right now.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+AlanPope/posts/3vAjfGKACam
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm hit this at the end: Failed to reload daemon: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1
<maxolasersquad> I ran into an issue as well. https://github.com/anbox/anbox/issues/5
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will just leave this here - https://system76.com/cart/configure/galp2?utm_source=system76&utm_medium=email&utm_term=galago&utm_content=galago_release-preorder-50-off&utm_campaign=newsletter
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you monstor
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *monster
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Why would you post that? Grr
<floridagram> <KMyers> I would get it but it does not take a charge over Type C
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers http://www.polygon.com/2017/4/11/15260850/samsung-galaxy-s8-dolphin-emulator-gamecube
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn... There goes my productivity
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what's up with gnome removing the 2 finger gesture
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I loved that on my laptop
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-12
<floridagram> <govatent> @AdamOutler do you remember you were saying you were having issues with cable modem lags? you switched between a few different models? I found the problem.
<floridagram> <govatent> It effects a few of the higher end modems including Netgear, Arris and a few others.
<floridagram> <govatent> Anyone using an intel puma chipset for the modem has a firmware bug that causes jitter
<floridagram> <govatent> Not the best link but they have some charts showing the difference between two modems https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/03/intel_puma_chipset_firmware_fix/
<floridagram> <govatent> Intel is working on providing a firmware update for ISP's with a fix. But even then, it will be up to the isp to test and push it out in their system. whenever that may be
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> seems the new system76 machine will have GNOME by default
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/carlrichell/status/851940806843809793
<clvx> I'm wondering if ubuntu gnome and current ubuntu will merge? Otherwise, customers will have to reinstall(?_?) the system maybe. 
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well system76 are doing their own mods to it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So they will be building their own isos
<clvx> interesting.. if they're gonna support it, I'm good with them.. I used to have a lemu4, and system76 support was pretty good.
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm on my second system76. My only computers will be system76 unless someone goes full core boot with real modern hardware
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://dribbble.com/shots/3429458-Ubuntu-Gnome-Concept
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/bYfz0
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/12/prisoners_built_computer_connected_to_states_network/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Jane Silber is to step down as Canonical CEO, with Mark Shuttleworth taking her place. Silber revealed the news in a blog post, following speculation on her future role.﻿
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea saw that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Big changes coming
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-13
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Sweet. I love mine
<floridagram> <govatent> The manager at the store hooked me up with the device for free.
<floridagram> <govatent> Then it's 10 bucks a month for 2gb of data. That ain't bad on the grand scheme of the bill
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, I got mine for free as well (Technically a bill credit of ~$8.00 per month for 2 years)
<floridagram> <KMyers> I went with the 6 GB per month option. It is actually a better value as it includes full binge-on and data stash
<floridagram> <govatent> They are getting me a 40 dollar bill credit direct
<floridagram> <KMyers> My car currently has around 29.5 GB of data right now. Technically you can only stash up to 20 GB (+ 6GB per month of your normal data). I have an extra 4GB data stash
<floridagram> <govatent> Oh nice!
<floridagram> <KMyers> As it has BingeOn enabled, Netflix, YouTube, Hulu, Amazon Video, etc all stream for free
<floridagram> <govatent> Sweet!
<floridagram> <KMyers> So aside from running a massive apt-get dist-upgrade, it is really hard to use a lot of data on it, even with a car full of people on a road trip
<floridagram> <govatent> The only thing, I don't know if 2gb will be useful for anything
<floridagram> <KMyers> I found that the core features of the SyncUp drive use ~25 MB per month
<floridagram> <KMyers> Speaking of long road trips, Anyone have any updates to SELF?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know @Ivoriesablaze is likely out due to his injury but have not got any solid Yes/No answers from anyone else
<maxolasersquad> "My car currently has around 29.5 GB of data right now." One day that will sound antiquated, not futuristic. :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, That is true, In the future it would be 2 TB for the same price
<maxolasersquad> In the present all three of my vehicles have a combined 0kb of data.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And mine has 0b
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.tetrismicrocard.com/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> BTW, guys. TracFone just enabled free tethering.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You pay for your data, not how you use it.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing that only starts on new phones?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nice. . Exactly how it should be
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> since some don't have the option in the settings
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No, it would likely be server side as long as the option is exposed
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  We were given directives to stop enforcing that policy 6-months ago.  New phones are rolling out with tethering.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's the issue
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if it's not exposed then it's a no go
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> We protected from the phones themselves as well, Keith.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, So it will have a "on select devices" clause, unless it is a BYOD
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn... my Flip Phone cant tether
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hehe.  Yeh.  But there is no corporate policy and you can buy them with tethering enableable out of box.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> So, if you're only using 2GB/month, might I suggest a $30 TF plan instead of a $40 plan elsewhere?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Update : My credit card was just charged for the Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus, hopefully that means it will ship soon
<floridagram> <govatent> I haven't opened the drive sync yet. But I may return it. I'm not sure I want to pay 10 bucks a month
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://i.redd.it/27mnoxkmq9ry.jpg
<maxolasersquad> 4 disc box-set of Ninja Gaiden OST released today. Also available in digital http://store.bravewave.net/
<maxolasersquad> I wish I had too much disposable income so I could pick this up on vinyl.
<floridagram> <govatent> 17.04 is out.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep has been
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidauthority.com/normal-lost-phone-sale-764001/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> what's the plan for the weekend?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nothing that I know of
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-14
<floridagram> <govatent> Has anyone upgraded to 17.04? I'm thinking of trying an in place upgrade from 16.10. I usually do clean installs.
<maxolasersquad> I have it installed on my laptop, but it's been on the 17.04 channel since about a month after 16.10 came out.
<maxolasersquad> I ran all the updates last night to get the final version.
<floridagram> <govatent> I just started the in place upgrade
<floridagram> <govatent> I've never done in place upgrades in the past. Always clean installs
<clvx> I just did upgrade my laptop, Zetsy's theme is pretty good. No issues so far. 
<maxolasersquad> I've found the ugprade process to be pretty good over the last few years.
<clvx> wait.. I just found systemd-resolve is using 91% CPU =/
<maxolasersquad> I did run into an issue upgrading my work laptop for 16.04 with the latex packages.
<maxolasersquad> I've gotten good enough at apt that I can recover from such issues rather painlessly.
<floridagram> <govatent> My upgrade went smooth
<clvx> hmm.. systemd-resolve goes over 90% everytime I'm connected to a wifi network 
<clvx> I found a bug in launchpad about it.. confirmed, but not assigned yet.. 
<clvx>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1670959
<clvx> ok, if you have an xps13 9350 DE, I don't recommend to upgrade to zetsy, systemd-resolve spins up to max even when it's connected by wire. 
<clvx> I think I'm gonna reinstall the whole system.. laptop is unusable
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://youtu.be/yzpBS9cC83U
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.businessinsider.com/why-nintendo-isnt-making-the-nes-classic-edition-anymore-2017-4?utm_content=bufferb5463&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti/#2-nintendo-has-a-history-of-creating-collectors-items-as-of-now-the-nes-classic-edition-is-a-collectors-item-2
<maxolasersquad> I'm getting a 404 on that page.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> maxolasersquad http://read.bi/2ocPx5o
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-16
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm thinking of getting a gear s3 frontier to replace my Pebble. Any reasons why an android wear is better then samsung tenzin OS for watches
<floridagram> <KMyers> Aside from the massive number of zero day exploits, Android Wear has a lot more applications
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-13
<dantalizing> morning y'all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-04-11
<surajjagtap_> "gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src device=/dev/video2 ! x264enc ! mp4mux ! filesink location=testvid.mp4"
<surajjagtap_> getting error unable to set parameter to /dev/video2
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-04-14
<jrussouw> hello
